# 年収の数倍以上もする



## Pavel Bond

年収の数倍以上もしては、・・・
Even if to increase the annual income several times, ...
I don't quite understand the grammar here.
Do I understand right, that 以上 here has a meaning "increase" (noun), and 以上する - "to increase"?


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Probably (車などの今回の対象の商品などが、）年収の数倍以上もする。＝年収の数倍以上も値段がする。

If that thing costs more than several times as much as their annual income, ...


----------



## frequency

Pavel Bond said:


> that 以上 here has a meaning "increase" (noun), and 以上する - "to increase"?


No, the 以上 is modifying the 数倍. It says する. How/how much? 数倍以上. Weblio says 以上 is a noun, though. (See 1)
「二」 on that page says it is an adverb, but it's different usage.
(Cross-posted)


----------



## Pavel Bond

I'm sorry, may be I should have given the full phrase:
年収の数倍以上もしては、一般サラリイマンにはマイホームを手に入れるべくもない。
Do I understand right that しては here is a synonym of なら("if")？　Even if their annual income was few times higher...


----------



## Flaminius

I see that you are having difficulty with the relationship between する and 年収の数倍以上.

In the simplest analysis, "X ga [AMOUNT OF MONEY] (mo) suru" is a construction equivalent to "X costs [AoM]."  In your  example, the subject X of a verbal unit 年収の数倍以上する is only implied, マイホーム.

If buying a house as one's own costs a few times more than one's imcome per year, etc.

From a more grammatical point of view, _suru_ here is an unaccusative verb.  An unaccusative verb is an intransitive verb whose meaning is complete without an agent element.  Note that マイホーム in your sentence does not work upon the amount of money which is placed where usually a direct object of the verb is found.  This _suru_ is understood as having two subjects.  One is 年収の数倍以上 and it comprises a verbal unit together with the verb.  Another subject stands outside this construction, マイホーム.

Wikipedia (s.v. Unaccusative verb) says, "An unaccusative verb's subject is semantically similar to the direct object of a transitive verb, or to the subject of a verb in the passive voice."  In fact, your sentence is semantically equivalent to a passive construction: マイホームが年収の数倍以上で取引されるなら

However you analyze it, some uses of _suru_ is to describe the properties of the external argument, NOT what it does to another entity.  Take a look at the following for example:
緑の眼をした少年 - a green-eyed boy
少年は緑の眼をしている。

Contrast it with a more transitive use of _suru_:
緑の眼鏡をした少女 - a girl with green glasses
少女は緑の眼鏡をしている/かけている。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Pavel Bond said:


> I'm sorry, may be I should have given the full phrase:
> 年収の数倍以上もしては、一般サラリイマンにはマイホームを手に入れるべくもない。
> Do I understand right that しては here is a synonym of なら("if")？



Yes. するなら
But in this context, it's more like "as" or "because."　するので　するから

_Because the maihomu costs more than 2-3 times as much as ordinary office workers' annual income, it"s impossible for them to have one._


----------



## Pavel Bond

Thanks to all, more or less clear.
But,


Flaminius said:


> This _suru_ is understood as having two subjects.  One is 年収の数倍以上 and it comprises a verbal unit together with the verb.  Another subject stands outside this construction, マイホーム.


I understand how _suru_ has 年収の数倍以上 as a subject. But I don't see how it has マイホーム as a subject. I can't see any grammatical connection between them.


----------



## Flaminius

マイホーム is the subject of する combined with 年収の数倍以上.

マイホームが [年収の数倍以上 [する]]。


----------



## Pavel Bond

Thank you for explanations.


----------

